# Repowered a brand new machine.



## Wilson (Nov 20, 2020)

I bought a brand new Briggs and Stratton 24 inch blower last year and was not happy with its performance. So I had this Sears Craftsman 30 inch which had served me well for over a decade. It was starting to rust out but the motor ran perfect. It was 11.5 hp. I got thinking maybe the big motor could be transplanted onto the 24 inch blower. I asked my small engine repair guy to see if it was possible. He looked it over said, maybe. Well 2 days later I got my answer. Yes...very doable.
This little machine is a beast now. With 11.5 hp Briggs and Stratton it can shoot the snow like no tomorrow. I'm so impressed. 🇨🇦😁


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*MAZEL TOV!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

You probably want to re-route that line rubbing on the tire.......

Yeah, I imagine a 12HP on a 24-inch machine would not skip any beats ....


----------



## carguy20 (Feb 8, 2021)

Good lord, talk about get up and go. Very nice.

I've been on the lookout for a dual shaft 10hp to potentially repower my 8hp 24" MTD if the engine ever dies. Nice to know I am not the only crazy one.


----------



## jr27236 (Feb 19, 2021)

carguy20 said:


> Good lord, talk about get up and go. Very nice.
> 
> I've been on the lookout for a dual shaft 10hp to potentially repower my 8hp 24" MTD if the engine ever dies. Nice to know I am not the only crazy one.


Why would you need a dual shaft?


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Because many blowers have come with a dual shaft set-up from the factory ....

Changing them over to single shaft proves to be challenging, and some just about impossible. Cam spins opposite and slower.


----------



## jr27236 (Feb 19, 2021)

Oneacer said:


> Because many blowers have come with a dual shaft set-up from the factory ....
> 
> Changing them over to single shaft proves to be challenging, and some just about impossible. Cam spins opposite and slower.


Ok, I just never seen one with a dual shaft


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

ha, good show chappie......


----------



## carguy20 (Feb 8, 2021)

Oneacer said:


> Because many blowers have come with a dual shaft set-up from the factory ....
> 
> Changing them over to single shaft proves to be challenging, and some just about impossible. Cam spins opposite and slower.


I've looked into what would be involved in changing it over, but I would just rather wait until I find a decent engine. It's doable, but I don't have a ton of time to tinker on something that works fine. I have plenty of stuff that does not work fine that I need to tinker on. 

It is just a matter of bolt / unbolt parts with the spare motor. In all fairness, I know my motor still runs strong. I always keep up with oil changes, etc. I'd just like to be prepared, I know my luck it will throw a rod or something right before a storm of the century.


----------



## arienskids (Jan 26, 2018)

carguy20 said:


> I've looked into what would be involved in changing it over, but I would just rather wait until I find a decent engine. It's doable, but I don't have a ton of time to tinker on something that works fine. I have plenty of stuff that does not work fine that I need to tinker on.
> 
> It is just a matter of bolt / unbolt parts with the spare motor. In all fairness, I know my motor still runs strong. I always keep up with oil changes, etc. I'd just like to be prepared, I know my luck it will throw a rod or something right before a storm of the century.


Where are you located, i might have one but i forget if its an 8hp or 10hp.


----------



## carguy20 (Feb 8, 2021)

I'm located in Central Jersey.


----------



## quexpress (Dec 25, 2013)

Wilson said:


> I bought a brand new Briggs and Stratton 24 inch blower last year and was not happy with its performance. So I had this Sears Craftsman 30 inch which had served me well for over a decade. It was starting to rust out but the motor ran perfect. It was 11.5 hp. I got thinking maybe the big motor could be transplanted onto the 24 inch blower. I asked my small engine repair guy to see if it was possible. He looked it over said, maybe. Well 2 days later I got my answer. Yes...very doable.
> This little machine is a beast now. With 11.5 hp Briggs and Stratton it can shoot the snow like no tomorrow. I'm so impressed. 🇨🇦😁


Nice swap! Did you need to also change the belt cover?


----------



## Wilson (Nov 20, 2020)

quexpress said:


> Nice swap! Did you need to also change the belt cover?


Used the one that came on the new machine...


----------



## quexpress (Dec 25, 2013)

Wilson said:


> Used the one that was came on the new machine...


Thank you!


----------



## groomerz (Feb 7, 2015)

Nice repower. Can never have enough power. 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## koreywill (Feb 4, 2014)

OK. I've just gotta ask: Is that a soot covered lock on your exhaust cage/guard?


----------

